# Jamaican Soldiers, police, storm Canadian airliner to capture gunman



## CougarKing (20 Apr 2009)

A climactic end to a hostage drama.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090420/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/cb_jamaica_airplane_hijacked




> KINGSTON, Jamaica – A gunman forced his way though airport security onto a Canadian jet near Montego Bay, holding six crew members hostage for eight hours before police and soldiers stormed the aircraft on Monday and captured him.
> 
> Nobody was killed or injured in the ordeal, which ended with a raid after talks broke down with a 20-year-old Jamaican gunman described as "mentally challenged."
> 
> ...


----------



## EW (21 Apr 2009)

Calgary Herald is reporting that the JDF forces who resolved the incident were likely trained by CSOR.  I don't think we expected this quick and direct a return on our investment.  Dollars well spent, I'd say.  http://www.calgaryherald.com/news/Petawawa+elite+fighters+helped+train+Jamaican+assault+team/1516459/story.html


----------



## Retired AF Guy (21 Apr 2009)

EW said:
			
		

> Calgary Herald is reporting that the JDF forces who resolved the incident were likely trained by CSOR.  I don't think we expected this quick and direct a return on our investment.  Dollars well spent, I'd say.  http://www.calgaryherald.com/news/Petawawa+elite+fighters+helped+train+Jamaican+assault+team/1516459/story.html



The Kingston Whig Standard mentioned the connection too, but they had nowhere near the information that the Calgary Herald article contained. I see that the article was written by David ********, who actually writes for the Ottawa Citizen. 

Does anyone know if he has mentioned CSOR training in Jamaica in previous articles?


----------



## Armymedic (21 Apr 2009)

I am not sure if he has mentioned it before, but it seems many other MSM agencies have picked up that story. CTV, and the G&M make mention of CSOR in their articles about the incident.


----------



## Greymatters (22 Apr 2009)

Sounds like a lot of speculation and no actual facts in regard to who trained who...


----------



## EW (22 Apr 2009)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Sounds like a lot of speculation and no actual facts in regard to who trained who...



"...CSOR had a hand in training the assault team," confirmed Lieutenant-Commander Walter Moniz, the spokesman for Canadian Special Operations Forces Command in Ottawa...."   http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=1516241


----------



## Haggis (22 Apr 2009)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Sounds like a lot of speculation and no actual facts in regard to who trained who...



And we all know the Globe and Mail rarely gives the CF good press.  So this must be speculation.


----------



## Greymatters (22 Apr 2009)

EW said:
			
		

> "...CSOR had a hand in training the assault team," confirmed Lieutenant-Commander Walter Moniz, the spokesman for Canadian Special Operations Forces Command in Ottawa...."   http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=1516241



Well, thats a matter of perception - saying they had 'a hand in training' is still very vague and doesnt answer the yes/no aspect, but apparently it's a good enough response for news queries...


----------



## Journeyman (22 Apr 2009)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> > "...CSOR had a hand in training the assault team," *confirmed * Lieutenant-Commander Walter Moniz, the spokesman for Canadian Special Operations Forces Command in Ottawa...."
> 
> 
> Well, thats *a matter of perception * - saying they had 'a hand in training' is still *very vague* and doesnt answer the yes/no aspect, but apparently it's a good enough response for news queries...



Are you expecting a nominal roll?   :


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Apr 2009)

Journeyman, don't forget about publishing the Course TP, including all the EOs and POs.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2011)

Reviving necro-thread to add the latest:  the convicted hijacker is appealing his conviction and his sentence:


> The appeal of convicted hijacker Stephen Fray began yesterday with Queen's Counsel Jacqueline Samuels-Brown arguing that, based on the medical evidence, Fray should have been found guilty by reason of insanity.
> 
> Fray was convicted in October 2009 of attempting to hijack a Canadian-bound aircraft. He was sentenced to 20 years' imprisonment.
> 
> ...


Source:  _Jamaica Gleaner_


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jun 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Reviving necro-thread to add the latest:  the convicted hijacker is appealing his conviction and his sentence:Source:  _Jamaica Gleaner_



Too easy. Trade his prison for the Nut House and his 8x12 cell for a padded one. Maintain the 20 years. Have a happy there, Stevey.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (22 Jun 2011)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Well, thats a matter of perception - saying they had 'a hand in training' is still very vague and doesnt answer the yes/no aspect, but apparently it's a good enough response for news queries...



From a 2009 article in Legion Magazine that gives a good write-up on the training CSOR supplied to the JDF:

 Beyond Top Secret: Undercover With Canadian Special Operations Forces In Jamaica


----------

